# Scandium 1911



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw one today in a gun shop and I am most impressed. It was a full 5" barrel model. It had rails but the clerk said one can get it without rails. 

It has a lightness and balance that is absolutely superb. It could carry quite well. Does anyone have one? I am inclined to puchased one, but I would love to know how they shoot. And how is the trigger, say compared to Kimber?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the S&W 1911 SC-PD Commander (41/4" barrel). It's a fine packing .45 and it has never failed to fire. The only thing I have done to it is put some some different stocks on it. I would guess it has 2,000rds through it as I quit counting at 1,000rds. Here's a picture of it.:smt023







:smt1099


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey! Thanks for your response. I am really starting to think about how good that full size felt in my hand. I like your Commander size model too. I always have to think a lot before making decisions. But it is happening. Thanks again.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Just to confuse you, here's my 28oz Para 4.25. It's the LTC Model PCX745R. It was about $830.00 out the door. By the way it comes with two 8 round mag.s not a 7 and an 8.
http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=4


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

That's a beauty. I've looked a Para too. I do not want to become a gun collector again, but I would not mind at all having a small collection of the modern 1911's. The selection of fine 1911 guns is amazing now. Thanks for showing me your Para.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The S&W comes with two 8rd mags and was $760 OTD at a gun show. It has case lock papers and they sent me a nice knife that they had as a promotion at the time. You can't go wrong with the Para either in my book.:smt023


----------

